# Bildverlauf in Farbe



## NeWKeY (17. April 2001)

Hallo

ich möchte ein Bild ind die hintergrundfarbe verlaufen alssen, also der Rand des Bildes soll mit der Hintergrundfarbe zusammenlaufen.
Wie mache ich sowas????

MfG NeWKeY


----------



## Scalé (17. April 2001)

*tut*

arbeite mit ebenen masken.
auf http://www.mmb-world.de gibts ein gutest tut.
links im menü auf photoshop und dann
grundlagen -> arbeiten mit ebenen masken.


----------



## NeWKeY (17. April 2001)

*Re: tut*

Irgendwie raff ich das Tutorial nicht, was soll ich denn machen wenn ich so ne Ebenen-Maske erstellt habe???


----------



## mmb (18. April 2001)

Hallo,



> Jetzt geht es eigentlich ganz einfach. Ihr könnt in diese Ebene-Maske hinein zeichnen, Verläufe erstellen, etc. Wichtig ist nur, dass die Ebene an dunkleren Stellen immer durchsichtiger wird. Ihr könnt also einen Verlauf von Weiß (sichtbar) zu Schwarz (durchsichtig) erstellen. So entsteht ein fließender Übergang zwischen den zwei Bildern.



Das habe ich in dem Tutorial geschrieben. Das heißt, wenn du die Ebene nach außen hin durchsichtiger haben willst, musst du das Verlaufswerkzeug nehmen und einen Verlauf von Weiß (innen) nach schwarz (außen) erstellen.

Das wars dann auch schon. Wenn du noch Probleme dabei hast melde dich nochmal.

MMB


----------

